# Help Me Regain my Confidence in the Maxima



## Joe84323 (Nov 19, 2004)

I loved my Maxima...... but I have had problem after problem.
I am currently having a prob with my ENGINE CONT fuse.
It stalled out while I was in park, and every time I put in a fuse it blows. I have the wiring diagrams but they are confusing. I have checked starter solenoid, starter, battery, sparkies, spark cables, replaced ignition coil, distributor, cap, oil, checked filter.
Is this just a wire that isn't properly grounded?
I miss my Maxima. It wont even crank!

Thanks people 
Joe


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you've looked at the wiring harness diagrams, I assume you have a service manual.. try looking at the EF & EC section. in my 1994 manual, the ground and power supply circuit is on page 83 or so. diagnostic procedure #22.

look throught that stuff... and it's not going to be an issue under the hood unless an electrical component has failed. your oil and spark plugs won't matter here.


----------

